# Zone valve wiring Taco



## milbry18 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have installed 3 taco zone valves in my 3 heating loops in my house.  I need to purchase a Taco 569 transformer and need information on how to wire it.  Can anyone explain this in simple terms rather than the vague diagrams on the box or the internet?  I have 3 thermostats also, what wires go where?  Thanks in advance!  bryan


----------



## milbry18 (Nov 7, 2011)

i am also having trouble finding a taco 24v transformer, they must not make them anymore, should i use a honeywell?  if so what one?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 7, 2011)

Is this what your looking for?
Taco 569-2 Transformer for Zone Valves


----------



## milbry18 (Nov 7, 2011)

yes that is what i need but they want as much to ship as the item costs!  I cant' find any locally, i've called about 7 places now..  they all recommend an alternative....


----------



## paul52446m (Nov 7, 2011)

milbry18 said:


> yes that is what i need but they want as much to ship as the item costs!  I cant' find any locally, i've called about 7 places now..  they all recommend an alternative....


Any 120 to 24 volt transformer will work. Just get the mounting you want and if you are wiring 3 zones valves, make sure the transformer is a 40 VA or more. 
 How many post are on the zone valve and how are they tagged?
 Paul


----------



## milbry18 (Nov 8, 2011)

paul can you explain in laymen terms how to wire from the thermostat, to the zone valve, to the transformer, and to the furnace?


----------



## paul52446m (Nov 8, 2011)

milbry18 said:


> paul can you explain in laymen terms how to wire from the thermostat, to the zone valve, to the transformer, and to the furnace?


I probably can if you answer my question. I ask you how many post or wires are there in the zone valve? and if its wires what color are they. Your pic. did not show that.  Paul


----------



## milbry18 (Nov 11, 2011)

Paul, the zone valves that I sweated in were 572's i think.  they have 3 posts on the side?  I have no existing wires, what wire goes where?


----------



## milbry18 (Nov 11, 2011)

I got the taco 569-2 24v 40va transformer yesterday also.


----------



## paul52446m (Nov 11, 2011)

milbry18 said:


> Paul, the zone valves that I sweated in were 572's i think.  they have 3 posts on the side?  I have no existing wires, what wire goes where?



I will ask you one more time. You say there is 3 post. now those three post have to be marked so do they say 1-2-3  or a-b-c   or like TH-TR, you might even have instruction that came with the valves. Do you have a two wire stat or Three wires on your stat. What runs your boiler now? You just installed the three zone valves, was there old one there before? You will have to give more info so i know what you are doing.  Paul


----------



## Redwood (Nov 12, 2011)

paul52446m said:


> I will ask you one more time.



Pulling Teeth?


----------



## milbry18 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got it figured out thanks again Paul.


----------

